# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Thông tin Khuyến mãi các chuyến bay Quốc Tế- Phòng Vé Việt Mỹ

## vietmyair

Vé máy bay đi Jakarta hãng Lion Air chỉ 175 USD
Bạn đang tim *ve may bay khuyen mai**.**
Bạn muốn đi du lịch nước ngoài nhưng còn ngại ngùng trong việc đặt mua vé máy bay vì sợ giá vé cao và chưa chọn được địa điểm du lịch thích hợp trong mùa hè này.

Bạn đang phân vân trong việc chọn đi du lịch trong nước hoặc quốc tế do lo lắng về chi phí quá nhiều trong việc chọn đi du lịch quốc tế, nhất là về chi phí vé máy bay.

Và giờ đây, quý khách không cần trăn trở về những vấn đề trên nữa, phòng vé Việt Mỹ xin giới thiệu đến quý khách một địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khách tham quan trên Thế Giới đó chính là điểm đến Jakarta, thủ đô xinh đẹp của đất nước vạn đảo Indonesia. Thành phố mang một vẻ đẹp hội tụ giữa sự hiện đại hoà̀nh trá́ng củ̉a những tòa nhà cao ốc, đường phố́ với những vẻ̉ đẹp huyền bí gắn liền với tôn giáo, và dấu ấn kỳ lạ của một thời từng là kinh đô của vương quốc Java cổ.

Bên cạnh đó phòng vé Việt Mỹ còn hỗ trợ cung cấp đến quý khách hàng các vé máy bay giá rẻ đi từ Sài Gòn đến Jakarta với giá vé chỉ từ 175 USD.



Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.

Hành trình từ Sài Gòn đi Jakarta.

Mau lên kế hoạch du lịch đến Jakarta cùng gia đình, bạn bè của bạn trong kỳ nghỉ sắp tới với bao điều thú vị đang chờ đón bạn tại đây và liên hệ đặt vé ngay với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ để sở hữu cho mình tấm ve may bay gia re đi Jakarta

Số điện thoại liên hệ đặt vé đi Jakarta:

0915 699 971 - 0915 699 901
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937

Đặt vé giá rẻ đi Jakarta - dat ve gia re di jakarta

Vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi Jakarta - ve may bay tu sai gon di jakarta

Mua vé máy bay đi Jakarta - mua ve may bay di jakarta

Ve may bay*

----------


## vietmyair

*Vé máy bay đi Anh, Đan Mạch hãng Singapore Airlines.*
*

Hãng hãng không Singapore tạo điều kiện cho quý khách đang có kế hoạch mua vé máy bay du lịch Châu Âu đến Anh và Đan Mạch trong mùa hè này với việc vừa tung ra chương trình khuyến mãi ưu đãi giảm giá vé máy bay hạng phổ thông cho các hành trình từ Sài Gòn hoặc Hà Nội đi Anh, Đan Mạch.


Chỉ với 250 USD quý khách đã sở hữu ngay cho mình tấm vé giá rẻ khứ hồi từ Sài Gòn hoặc Hà Nội đi Anh, Đan Mạch hãng Singapore Airlines khi nhanh chóng đến đặt vé tại phòng vé Việt Mỹ.







Thời gian xuất vé: từ ngày 10/05/2013 đến 31/05/2013.

Thời gian khởi hành: từ ngày 10/05/2013 đến 30/06/2013.

Giá 1 chiều = 50% giá khứ hồi.

Fare basis(khứ hồi): VE3M


Fare basis(1 chiều): VOW

Tour code: SR 263/13

Singapore Airlines là hãng hàng không quốc gia Singapore,Singapore Airlines có một vị thế vững mạnh trong thị trường Đông Nam Á, Đông Á, Nam Á và khu vực Thái Bình Dương, đây là hãng hàng không điều hành hai tuyến bay xuyên suốt dài nhất thế giới từ Singapore đến Los Angeles và Newark trên chiếc Airbus A340-500. Hãng hàng không uy tín này là một trong 15 hãng hàng không lớn nhất thế giới về doanh thu khách hàng tính trên cây số, xếp thứ 10 về số lượng khách quốc tế và được công bố bởi Hiệp Hội Vận Tải Hàng Không Quốc Tế là hãng hàng không lớn thứ 02 trên thế giới dựa trên vốn thị trường có giá trị là 14 tỷ đô la Mỹ (theo thống kê ngày 15 tháng 12 năm 2010).



Nhanh chóng liên hệ đặt vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Anh và Đan Mạch với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ qua số điện thoại:

0915 699 971 – 0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 – (08) 38 909 937


PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY VIỆT MỸ
52 TÂN KỲ TÂN QUÝ, P. TÂY THẠNH, Q. TÂN PHÚ
TEL :(08)38909936/37- FAX : (08) 39 755 447
DĐ :0915.699.971 - 0915.699.901
EMAIL: VEMAYBAYVIETMY@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype:VEMAYBAYVIETMY, VIETMYAIR, VIETMYAIR01, VIETMYAIR02, VIETMYAIR03, VIETMYAIR04, VIETMYAIR05
Website: www.vemaybayvietmy.com
www.phongvevietmy.com


Vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Anh - ve may bay khuyen mai di anh

Mua vé đi Đan Mạch giá rẻ - mua ve di dan mach gia re

Giá vé máy bay đi Châu Âu - gia ve may bay di chau au


*

----------


## vietmyair

*Vé máy bay đi Kuala Lumpur chỉ 0 USD*
*

Hãng hàng không giá rẻ Air Asia vừa tung ra chương trình khuyến mãi mới cho các vé máy bay đi từ Hà Nội hoặc Hồ Chí Minh đến Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok ưu đãi đến quý khách hàng khi đặt vé tại phòng véViệt Mỹ.


Du lịch đến Kula Lumpur hoặc Bangkok với vé máy bay giá rẻ đến bất ngờ trong tuần này của hãng hàng không Air Asia với giá vé chỉ 0 USD cho các hành trình một chiều từ Hà Nội, Hồ Chí Minh đi Bangkok hoặc Kuala Lumpur, chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.





Vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Bangkok





Vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Kuala Lumpur


Thời gian xuất vé: từ bây giờ đến 19/05/2013.
Thời gian khởi hành: từ 01/08/2013 đến 15/12/2013.
Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.
Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí sân bay.


Ngay từ bây giờ hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ đặt vé với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ nếu quý khách đang có kế hoạch đi du lịch đến Bangkok hoặc Kuala Lumpur với giá vé rẻ. Càng đặt vé sớm và xa ngày bay quý khách càng có nhiều cơ hội sở hữu tấm vé rẻ đi Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur và lựa chọn được chỗ ngồi tốt trên chuyến bay của mình.


Số điện thoại liên hệ đặt vé đi Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur:


0915 699 971 – 0915 699 901
(08) 38 909 936 – (08) 38 909 937

ĐẠI LÝVÉ MÁY BAY VIỆT MỸ52 TÂNKỲ TÂN QUÝ, P. TÂY THẠNH, Q. TÂN PHÚTEL :(08)38909936/37- FAX: (08) 39 755 447DĐ :0915.699.971 - 0915.699.901EMAIL: VEMAYBAYVIETMY@GMAIL.COMNickyahoo & Skype:VEMAYBAYVIETMY, VIETMYAIR, VIETMYAIR01, VIETMYAIR02, VIETMYAIR03, VIETMYAIR04, VIETMYAIR05Website: www.vemaybayvietmy.comwww.phongvevietmy.com

Vé máy bay 0 USD đi Bangkok - ve may bay 0 usd đi bangkok
Mua vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Kuala Lumpur - mua ve may bay gia re di kuala lumpur
Đại lý vé máy bay Air Asia - dai ly ve may bay air asia*

----------


## vietmyair

Vé máy bay đi Singapore khuyến mãi 10 USD

Hãng hàng không giá rẻ Tiger Airways liên tục tung ra các chương trình khuyến mãi mới hấp dẫn cho các *vé máy bay giá rẻ** từ Sài Gòn đi Singapore với mong muốn tạo mọi điều kiện tốt nhất để quý khách có thể du lịch đến Singapore cùng chi phí tiết kiệm nhất.**Và trong chương trình khuyến mãi tuần này của hãng Tiger Airways, quý khách sẽ được ưu đãi bất ngờ từ Tiger Airways khi đến đặt vé đi Singapore tại văn phòng bán vé Việt Mỹ với ve may bay gia ređến bất ngờ chỉ 10 USD, quá rẻ cho một chuyến hành trình từ Sài Gòn đi Singapore.Vé máy bay đi Singapore chỉ với 10 USD




♦Thời gian xuất vé:từ bây giờ đến 27/05/2013 hoặc cho đến khi số lượng vé được bán hết.

♦Thời gian khởi hành: từ ngày14/08/2013 đến 10/09/2013.

♦Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.

♦Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí sân bay.

Khi du khách tới thăm quốc đảo Singapore tươi đẹp luôn có cảm giác như được khám phá cùng một lúc hàng loại các tiểu vương quốc châu Á với Phố Ả Rập huyền bí, Phố Trung Hoa (China Town) sầm uất, Phố Malay nhộn nhịp hay tiểu lục địa Ấn Độ thu nhỏ,... và vô số điều bất ngờ thứ vị đang chờ đợi quý khách đến du lịch tại đảo quốc sư tử nổi tiếng này.

Liên hệ đặt vé máy bay với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ để sở hữu ngay cho mình tấm vé giá rẻ đến Singapore:

0915 699 971 - 0915 699 901 

(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937


Mua vé đi Singapore giá rẻ - mua ve di singapore gia re
Đặt vé máy bay Sài Gòn đi Singapore - dat ve may bay sai gon di singapore
Vé máy bay đi Singapore hãng Tiger Airways - ve may bay di singapore hang tiger airways

Ve may bay*

----------


## thientai206

giá rẻ, nh cơ bản nà nàm xao, dư lào để có nó

----------

